# New Shifter and clutch



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2005 m6 with 32000 miles, and this summer I plan to have a cam install on top of my pacesetter LTs and Spintech catback w\ hollowed out cats. I was wondering what would be a good clutch for me because im debating over a monster stage 3 or a spec stage 2+ or 3, and also what shifter would be good because the OEM makes me want to slap someone. :willy: 
Thanks Andrew


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't buy Spec. They seem to be hit or miss. Depending on the cam size and what kind of future mods an LS7 clutch has alot of bang for the buck. Monster 3+ if budget isn't an issue though. They have proven themselves in highly modded LS motors.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Ls7 clutch sounds great for your plans. Billet shifter would be a nice complement to it.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

A monster clutch over a spec for sure....just got a stage 3 for myself....The LS7 will have better manners than the monster. But if you don't want to buy another clutch the monster is hard to break cuz it will break other things before itself lol


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where can I get an ls7 clutch for the best price. I am running a procharger... Should I go straight to the stage 3?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Weisberg16 said:


> I am running a procharger... Should I go straight to the stage 3?


That sounds like a safe plan.


----------



## YouTookMyWaffle (Jul 27, 2010)

My only issue with the ls7 clutch is how much can it take hp and trq wise compared to the monster (but i think the setup will be monster stage 3 and billet shifter)


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

YouTookMyWaffle said:


> My only issue with the ls7 clutch is how much can it take hp and trq wise compared to the monster (but i think the setup will be monster stage 3 and billet shifter)


You will not regret buying a billet, check out some tips over at ls1gto like putting it in reverse when parking to soften the springs. Although spec 3+ seems to be a big improvment over the spec 3 that everyone has problems with... Despite the fact that i have a perfect spec 3+ i would also recommend a monster.


----------

